# Hi All!



## Hemian (Sep 14, 2014)

Hello,

I'm Phil. I am a software developer, and hope to prove that software developers with the ability to write well exist. I am 21 and have been writing for a lot of my life. I have not written a whole lot recently, but am starting to get back into it. I have written a quite a lot of poetry, some novellas and short stories, and some academic papers and essays. Essays, now, are my favorite thing to write. I look forward to meeting you, as well as learning from you, and receiving feedback and critiques. 

- Phil


----------



## Pandora (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi Phil, essay's are a favorite read for me. I like getting to know someone through their thoughts, opinions and life experiences. I look forward to sharing, so nice to have you here. I hope you enjoy WF as much as I do. After ten posts you can post your work if you would like, add an avatar and signature too. Welcome!


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Sep 14, 2014)

Welcome to WF! Enjoy your time here, it's a great place to get the creativity flowing.


----------



## Nickleby (Sep 14, 2014)

I've never done programming fulltime, but I've been doing it for a long time. I've been writing a long time, too, and I've been told I write fairly well. So the stereotype isn't always true (they usually aren't).

Welcome to Writing Forums. Contact a staff member if you have questions or concerns.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Sep 18, 2014)

Egads, programming! I've done a fair shake of that lot, and I'll kindly defer to your expertise.

This just goes to show that people have many layers all of which contribute to an individual in their skill set. To narrow any individual into a pen confined by occupation or education can just grind my gears.

Okay, so I'm not an essayist, but that's what you're here for. I would love to read your stuff. Perhaps give a look at the most recent poetry challenges to help us judge who captured the prompt is the most apt manner?

Toodles!
thepancreas


----------



## Blade (Sep 18, 2014)

:hi:Welcome to the forums Phil.

I must say I empathise with you, the process of becoming a software developer must leave little time for much else. Fortunately there is lots of time to catch up on earlier talents and this is probably the right place to do it. We have all sorts of people here from a variety of backgrounds and I am sure you will find the exchange with other posters both stimulating and rewarding. Good luck.:star:


----------



## Hemian (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome! I am excited to become a part of this forum and get to know you all better.


----------



## MITCH (Sep 25, 2014)

My name is MITCH, I am new in this community. Professionally I am a tourist but I have great interest in writing. I have huge collection of poems, pottery and stories. I love to write during my tours in different places of the world. Sometimes I want to write on the beauty of this world because it is full of awesome and attractive places.


----------



## mmuscarnera (Oct 13, 2014)

Welcome to the site! I'm looking for the same critique and looking to grow as well so good luck.


----------



## TKent (Oct 13, 2014)

I want that job!! (professional tourist...umm I likey!)  Welcome to the site, I am sort of late seeing this but see you've made 5 posts already. I encourage you to get into some of the discussions so you can get to 10 and then share some of your work with us!



MITCH said:


> My name is MITCH, I am new in this community. Professionally I am a tourist but I have great interest in writing. I have huge collection of poems, pottery and stories. I love to write during my tours in different places of the world. Sometimes I want to write on the beauty of this world because it is full of awesome and attractive places.


----------



## Threak 17 (Oct 13, 2014)

Welcome to the site, Phil. Enjoy!


----------

